# Biochar - a Valuable Soil Amendment



## Ganjaden (Mar 18, 2013)

I first heard about this from Gary Kline at Black Lake Organic in Olympia WA where he mentioned that "this was popularly used in medical gardens around the area". Never heard of it??? Here's a Google link on biochar:

www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn=7&gs_ri=psy-ab&cp=6&gs_id=m&xhr=t&q=biochar&es_nrs=true&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=biocha&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44011176,d.cGE&fp=16af9a1c4a77f209&biw=1536&bih=786[/url]


Biochar is a solid material obtained from the carbonisation of biomass. Biochar may be added to soils with the intention to improve soil functions and to reduce emissions from biomass that would otherwise naturally degrade to greenhouse gases. Biochar also has appreciable carbon sequestration value. These properties are measurable and verifiable in a characterisation scheme, or in a carbon emission offset protocol.

This 2,000 year-old practice converts agricultural waste into a soil enhancer that can hold carbon, boost food security and discourage deforestation. The process creates a fine-grained, highly porous charcoal that helps soils retain nutrients and water.

Biochar is found in soils around the world as a result of vegetation fires and historic soil management practices. Intensive study of biochar-rich dark earths in the Amazon (terra preta), has led to a wider appreciation of biochar&#8217;s unique properties as a soil enhancer.

Biochar can be an important tool to increase food security and cropland diversity in areas with severely depleted soils, scarce organic resources, and inadequate water and chemical fertilizer supplies.

Biochar also improves water quality and quantity by increasing soil retention of nutrients and agrochemicals for plant and crop utilization. More nutrients stay in the soil instead of leaching into groundwater and causing pollution.

Biochar is a Powerfully Simple Tool to Combat Climate Change

The carbon in biochar resists degradation and can hold carbon in soils for hundreds to thousands of years. Biochar is produced through pyrolysis or gasification &#8212; processes that heat biomass in the absence (or under reduction) of oxygen.

In addition to creating a soil enhancer, sustainable biochar practices can produce oil and gas byproducts that can be used as fuel, providing clean, renewable energy. When the biochar is buried in the ground as a soil enhancer, the system can become "carbon negative."

Biochar and bioenergy co-production can help combat global climate change by displacing fossil fuel use and by sequestering carbon in stable soil carbon pools. It may also reduce emissions of nitrous oxide.

We can use this simple, yet powerful, technology to store 2.2 gigatons of carbon annually by 2050. It&#8217;s one of the few technologies that is relatively inexpensive, widely applicable, and quickly scalable. We really can&#8217;t afford not to pursue it.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 19, 2013)

Climate change is as natural as the tides, IMO and to my knowledge.
If your stuck in the mud and the tide comes in, you figure a way to survive, not try and tell the water, "Hey, wait.  I'm stuck here, hold on."

That being said.  This product looks to be profiting from fear based decision, rather than rational thought.  IMO.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 19, 2013)

I changed your live link again. C'mon brotha, peek at the rules a bit. And be careful plugging your buddy's goods man. We all saw in the other post his stuff is awesome in your eyes. The ppl can make a choice from there. Be kool


----------

